# Official Cocktail Time Pic Thread SARB065



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

We seem to have an "official" thread for almost every other watch, so why not the SARB065. This is a watch that I feel will one day be a classic. I believe as soon as they quit making this one, it will be one of the "must have" Seiko's................
I'll start, some more pics of my SARB065 that I recieved about a week ago.......loving it!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice watch and great pictures.


----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)

Ill get in on the ground floor.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Not a great pic (you always take great pics Howa), but I'll join in. I love this watch. If you bought it new, break the strap in instead of replacing it. Many people ditch the strap for a Hirsch, but the OEM strap is actually a very good strap and the blue thread is cool and fits the watch perfectly. I don't think the brown straps fit this watch at all, it was made for a black strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Yep, I agree with Mike. The pics of your 065 are rather good Howa.


----------



## ohfivepro (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm stunned that I've still not picked one of these up yet. I love the look and they're not hard to find or overpriced. I meant to buy one a few years ago but never quite pulled the trigger. Perhaps i'll change this in the next couple of months?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Quickie, love the domed top.



And on a Hirsch Grand Duke



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Love the look of this SARB. But am I crazy for wanting to put it on steel?? It is a most excellent looking watch!


----------



## jrDiver (Apr 24, 2014)

repsol600rr said:


> View attachment 1481825
> 
> Ill get in on the ground floor.


How bigs your wrist?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Branger63 said:


> Love the look of this SARB. But am I crazy for wanting to put it on steel?? It is a most excellent looking watch!


It has been done, mesh also. Just do what you like. And then post pics .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobzep (Oct 30, 2010)

If the pictures are accurate, the band has just the right luster. These photos are the best I've seen of this particular Seiko.


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

In to drool a lil


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Not sure if it will become a classic at all


----------



## repsol600rr (May 1, 2014)

jrDiver said:


> How bigs your wrist?


sorry bout the late reply
roughly 6.75


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

mine


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

New strap for my SARB065. It is a Seiko strap as well.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

EDITED* ok wrong topic, sorry!
Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Never seen a Sarb065 modded that much ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Had it for a week or so and really falling in love with it. Hated the strap orientation so I switched it.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Howa said:


> We seem to have an "official" thread for almost every other watch, so why not the SARB065. This is a watch that I feel will one day be a classic. I believe as soon as they quit making this one, it will be one of the "must have" Seiko's................
> 
> Do you think they will stop the production soon?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

A pic from this last Sunday..........


----------



## sschum (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you seen the new Rolex Cellini Dual Time? I think I still like my Cocktail Time better (and I have $20,000 extra to spend on other watches!)

Rolex Cellini Dual Time Watch For 2014 Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Love this watch btw. The dial is stunning. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone else?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Swoopage (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll add mine, got it last year:


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Is there a bracelet available to fit the 'cocktail time' also?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Someone fitted a Seiko bracelet. Posted pics as well.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...pirit-bracelet-brought-you-dremel-482409.html


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Great link...great result.


glengoyne17 said:


> Someone fitted a Seiko bracelet. Posted pics as well.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...pirit-bracelet-brought-you-dremel-482409.html


----------



## fatboyslimz (May 16, 2013)

I've been wearing this bad boy for about 4 months now and i'm itching to try a brown strap. 

anyone have any more pics or strap suggestions? im partial to either dark brown or honey brown!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I saved some pictures. Not mine but I liked these. File name contains strap name where I found it.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppo458 (Apr 18, 2014)

That is a truly stunning watch! Does Seiko make a similar watch but with a *black* dial? Or any other watch brand for that matter?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

There are Sarb models with a black dial, but they lack the effect seen on this dial. Check sites like Seiya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJapan (Jun 19, 2014)

After reading the forum and seeing the SARB065 at a local dealer I decided it would be my first Seiko purchase. Unfortunately by the time I saved up the extra cash the shop had sold out. But persistence and patience paid off and I finally managed to get one. I rarely wear a suit so I thought the glossy black band was a bit much. I found a dark navy blue crocodile band from Archimedes Spiral. Luckily enough it has the same blue stitching as the original band. My next mission is to take my new Cocktail Time on a field trip to Shinobu Ishigaki's Ishino Hana Bar. (^_^) It's birth place of sorts. Ishino Hana BAR. Tokyo, Japan.

Here a few pics from my phone.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

WatchJapan said:


> After reading the forum and seeing the SARB065 at a local dealer I decided it would be my first Seiko purchase. Unfortunately by the time I saved up the extra cash the shop had sold out. But persistence and patience paid off and I finally managed to get one. I rarely wear a suit so I thought the glossy black band was a bit much. I found a dark navy blue crocodile band from Archimedes Spiral. Luckily enough it has the same blue stitching as the original band. My next mission is to take my new Cocktail Time on a field trip to Shinobu Ishigaki's Ishino Hana Bar. (^_^) It's birth place of sorts. Ishino Hana BAR. Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> Here a few pics from my phone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The strap looks really cool but it is very hard to tell the colour, the first picture is very light and the last very dark. Could you please try another picture, might be really interested in this strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archer1925 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Jsch7411 (Jul 1, 2014)

Where did you get this? Consider buying a sar and love the brown strap.
(would also look good on a sarx017, which I recently bought)


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchJapan (Jun 19, 2014)

A couple of pics from Shinobu Ishigaki's bar Ishinohana in Shibuya, Tokyo. I switched back to the patent leather band to match my fancy shoes for the occasion. (^_^) The cocktails were amazing.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

definitely a fan of the 'Seiko Cocktail '... think it looks well on a leather strap. Great photos.


----------



## sschum (Mar 30, 2008)

WatchJapan said:


> A couple of pics from Shinobu Ishigaki's bar Ishinohana in Shibuya, Tokyo. I switched back to the patent leather band to match my fancy shoes for the occasion. (^_^) The cocktails were amazing.
> View attachment 1626155
> View attachment 1626156
> View attachment 1626157


Awesome. Sort of like wearing a Rolex at Hans Wildorf's house, only better, since cocktails were served.


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

I just got mine in the mail today! It really is a sharp looking watch.





































There are quite a few more photos that didn't turn out quite as well in this album. It turns out that there was some dust on my image sensor so there are some black spots in a few of them, and in one of them there's a fingerprint on the crystal that I didn't notice.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

sweffymo said:


> I just got mine in the mail today! It really is a sharp looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I must've lost my mind and sold this watch, just rebought it from Chino, I'm out 30 bucks but lesson learned. It's fancy but I love it. 

I will look for a brown strap to dress it down a bit so it gets more wrist time. It looks best on a black strap but I don't wear black shoes.


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats on regaining your sanity!

I managed to get mine for $340 on the ubiquitous internet auction site... I feel like that's a pretty good price but admittedly I haven't really looked at the used market price for this watch; I wanted it bad enough that I just bought it regardless.

I was thinking about getting a brown strap too, because my King Seiko is on a black strap and I would be able to have more flexibility to wear the watch in more casual situations with the brown strap. But unless I'm really dressed up, if I feel like wearing it I just wear it.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I really didn't need to look through this thread! Just a great looking watch, and I love it on a dark brown croc strap. I'll break down and get one soon, I'm sure.


----------



## sweffymo (Aug 6, 2013)

I just found this strap in a different thread:










I may end up getting a mesh bracelet similar to this for the occasions when the leather one isn't the right choice.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

I wish it was sapphire instead of hardlex! I hope it'll still be in production in 18 months. It'll take me that long to save the coin.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's mine on metal bracelet...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Howa said:


>


great picture. pretty sure this model is my next purchase. hopefully a seller on rakuten has a sale soon so I can get this for myself as a Christmas present!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

wtma said:


> Here's mine on metal bracelet...
> View attachment 1841890
> View attachment 1841898


Now that is what i'm talking about!!

Can you share the bracelet model # or what modifications you had to do to get it to fit?

and also, anyone have any advice for someone who's on the fence about this watch?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

mykii said:


> Now that is what i'm talking about!!
> 
> Can you share the bracelet model # or what modifications you had to do to get it to fit?
> 
> and also, anyone have any advice for someone who's on the fence about this watch?


Hey there, thanks for the compliment.
For info about the bracelet and how I put it on, please take a look at my posts on other thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-shoes-my-cocktail-time-1125114-4.html#post9152746
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-shoes-my-cocktail-time-1125114-4.html#post9510098

This watch is so much better in the flesh than in pic, the sunburst dial is stunning. It has a sweet shade of blue if you wear it in a room, a bit more white outdoor.
And the blue second hand is very lovely.
I suggest you to see it yourself at your nearest AD, as a mere written description of this watch won't be enough.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

wtma said:


> Hey there, thanks for the compliment.
> For info about the bracelet and how I put it on, please take a look at my posts on other thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-shoes-my-cocktail-time-1125114-4.html#post9152746
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I am very intrigued by this watch, but am reluctant to spend an extra $500 at the moment given a recent acquisition.

But its tough..very tempting. I have a old FFF-style seiko 5 which I also bought on a whim but never quite took to it, so I'm not sure if ordering this would end up in the same boat. Unfortunately, no ADs near me hold one in stock.

Not to be a pain, but could I request a wristshot of the cocktail on bracelet?


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

mykii said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I am very intrigued by this watch, but am reluctant to spend an extra $500 at the moment given a recent acquisition.
> 
> But its tough..very tempting. I have a old FFF-style seiko 5 which I also bought on a whim but never quite took to it, so I'm not sure if ordering this would end up in the same boat. Unfortunately, no ADs near me hold one in stock.
> 
> Not to be a pain, but could I request a wristshot of the cocktail on bracelet?


Sure, here's on my puny 6.25" wrist.


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

I have mine on mesh.


----------



## DarkShot (Aug 5, 2013)

Ordered a blue Hirsch Modena just for the Cocktail Time, it looks great!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Looks great darkshot


----------



## jappa (Dec 16, 2012)

SARB065 stole all the wrist time, I no longer wear anything else expect for sports... Never would have believed that Seiko will do it.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

been looking for bracelet that would fit this cocktail...


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

rokphish said:


> been looking for bracelet that would fit this cocktail...


Your definition of 'fit' may vary: SEIKO SS Bracelet for SARB017 | seiyajapan.com


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

fit as in the end links fit the lugs just fine, not as fit as style...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

some holiday feel.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

The best price I have seen recently is Rakuten for $348, anyone know of a better price?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I vaguely recall seeing this watch with a cream colored dial? Was it just lighting, does the Cocktail Time only come in the white dial?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Yes only in one color but it changes depending on light. Most call it blue but I would say white with a blue hue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I vaguely recall seeing this watch with a cream colored dial? Was it just lighting, does the Cocktail Time only come in the white dial?


Actually the term "Cocktail Time" refers to 3 watches made by Seiko in collaboration with a bartender named Ishigaki Shinobu. The 3 watches are SARB065 (Cool), SARB066 (Dry) and the SARB068 (Sweet, limited 300pcs). Of the three, SARB066 has a white dial with such texture that it may look as cream under certain light. Could this be the watch you saw?

SARB066








SARB068


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> The best price I have seen recently is Rakuten for $348, anyone know of a better price?


I think that's about right. Haven't seen a better price anywhere else.


----------



## Sweet Life (Jan 10, 2015)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I vaguely recall seeing this watch with a cream colored dial? Was it just lighting, does the Cocktail Time only come in the white dial?


The SDGM001 has the same sunburst pattern in a cream colored dial.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

for those still hesitating in getting one...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Without a doubt the SARB065 is my favorite Seiko watch. There are many great pictures on this thread, but the beautiful sunburst dial looks even better firsthand. I am hoping to see future versions of this dial (or derivations) on future SARB releases.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

The SARB065 is amazing. What a wonderful watch!


----------



## oksusu (Jan 13, 2015)

The 065 dial looks gorgeous for sure but it looks too dressy for me.
Can we wear this with jeans, T-shirt or shorts ?

The perfect watch for me was the discontinued SARB031. I love this watch.
I'm desperately looking for one.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone else swap the upper and lower straps? I get why they did it, but I can't get with the program. Any tips for getting the strap off without damaging the lugs?


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Anyone else swap the upper and lower straps? I get why they did it, but I can't get with the program. Any tips for getting the strap off without damaging the lugs?


Why do you want to swap the straps?


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

oksusu said:


> The 065 dial looks gorgeous for sure but it looks too dressy for me.
> Can we wear this with jeans, T-shirt or shorts ?
> 
> The perfect watch for me was the discontinued SARB031. I love this watch.
> I'm desperately looking for one.


Also check the SDGM001, sportier and ideal also for casual wearing.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

oksusu said:


> The 065 dial looks gorgeous for sure but it looks too dressy for me.
> Can we wear this with jeans, T-shirt or shorts ?
> 
> The perfect watch for me was the discontinued SARB031. I love this watch.
> I'm desperately looking for one.


Sure you can wear it more casually. Just like this or on another strap if you prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oksusu (Jan 13, 2015)

glengoyne17 said:


> Sure you can wear it more casually. Just like this or on another strap if you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone in WUS said that the 065 was one of the most beautiful dial Seiko ever made. I kinda agree with that but there's a huge difference between a watch that you find beautiful and a watch that suits you.

I saw the 065, wore it, tested it at my local Seiko AD and i find it a pronounced "japanese executive look". Very personal taste.
I'd rather buy a bambino for now until i find my absolute grail; the 031. The one that i will pass to my children.
I'd buy the SARB031 a million times over the 065. Again: personal taste.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

oksusu said:


> Someone in WUS said that the 065 was one of the most beautiful dial Seiko ever made. I kinda agree with that but there's a huge difference between a watch that you find beautiful and a watch that suits you.
> 
> I saw the 065, wore it, tested it at my local Seiko AD and i find it a pronounced "japanese executive look". Very personal taste.
> I'd rather buy a bambino for now until i find my absolute grail; the 031. The one that i will pass to my children.
> I'd buy the SARB031 a million times over the 065. Again: personal taste.


Very true, it is all about personal taste. You can however change it a bit by adding a more sporty strap (if that is your thing).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

oksusu said:


> The 065 dial looks gorgeous for sure but it looks too dressy for me.
> Can we wear this with jeans, T-shirt or shorts ?
> 
> The perfect watch for me was the discontinued SARB031. I love this watch.
> I'm desperately looking for one.


IMO you can wear this watch with pretty much anything. Surely looks good with jeans and T-shirt, not to mention business outfit.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Just bought this one for the third time lol, I'm nuts.


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

Safe to say the SARB065 goes down in history as a classic?

I think so.


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Just bought this one for the third time lol, I'm nuts.


HAha what? and why?  You buy and re-sell?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

FongSayYuk said:


> HAha what? and why?  You buy and re-sell?


I've bought three cocktail times, two sarb035s, and my second sarb017 is on the way.

Luckily with the weak yen I've lost basically nothing doing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I've bought three cocktail times, two sarb035s, and my second sarb017 is on the way.
> 
> Luckily with the weak yen I've lost basically nothing doing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the yen has tanked and these watches are practically a steal. Almost absurd value. 
I have bought the same three watches in the past few months, plus a SBBN015.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have been watching for several months and the price has not dropped at all, still right around $350 from Japan.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Now that I actually have one, I'm (pleasantly) surprised that it isn't actually all that blue most of the time.

I mean it can be blue if you flash the photo or on a sunny day outside under blue skies, but most of the times -and especially inside-, it's a white kind of silver. Very chique. Which makes it dressy enough, without crossing into blingy/gaudy.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Nice picture. I agree with white silver for the dial. Just the hand is blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chocoL8MAX (Mar 13, 2014)

Couldn't help it, just looked too beautiful under my desk lamp.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been preparing for my bday next month, mine arrived a couple of weeks ago, ordered a staib bracelet for it which arrived yesterday, convinced the wife that I needed to test fit the bracelet to make sure it will fit the watch lol hahaha 
I got some time with this beauty, my wife was there as well lol
But for now shes back in the box until mid June, and the watch remains on my wrist hahaha I joke I joke.

On a serious note from the very little first hand experience I've had so far, the sarb065 it a stunning watch. 
Now I have to go through 4 weeks without being able to wear it until my birthday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messy11 (Jan 31, 2015)

just bought the cocktail time,

heres the photo with my 7006 8040 (its predecessor:-d)


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

I own a Cocktail Time, but I like the day and date display


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

wtma said:


> Sure, here's on my puny 6.25" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2183330


My Cocktail Time will be here this week. It looks great on that bracelet. What bracelet is that, if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

My lovely Cocktail Time.


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Just got mine out of the mail box yesterday


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My Cocktail Time says it's on schedule to be delivered by the end of the week. For those of you who have one, do you think this video represents the looks of the watch accurately? It just looks so different in every picture I see.






Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

keeping this thread alive


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Quite a photogenic watch indeed...


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Absolutely!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FongSayYuk (Jan 23, 2015)

wtma said:


> Quite a photogenic watch indeed...
> View attachment 4612314


More of these please


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Dressed it down a bit. Think it looks good?


----------



## 1235sam (May 15, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


> Dressed it down a bit. Think it looks good?


Looks decent but not better than stock strap IMHO. The case has bluish tint, shiny silver background and blue hand. The brown straps feels a bit odd. The original strap has shiny black leather and blue stitching - goes perfectly with aesthetic of case.I feel like its marriage made in heaven . I would personally never change the original strap for this watch.


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

Foxman2k said:


> Dressed it down a bit. Think it looks good?


how come is that a dress down? still looks fancy


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

1235sam said:


> Looks decent but not better than stock strap IMHO. The case has bluish tint, shiny silver background and blue hand. The brown straps feels a bit odd. The original strap has shiny black leather and blue stitching - goes perfectly with aesthetic of case.I feel like its marriage made in heaven . I would personally never change the original strap for this watch.


Where would you find a new OEM band when the current one wears out? I can't seem to find a seller.


----------



## 1235sam (May 15, 2015)

thequietvnese said:


> Where would you find a new OEM band when the current one wears out? I can't seem to find a seller.


You can contact Seiko Japan so that they can arrange though local Seiko. Alternately have you asked Seiya ?


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> My Cocktail Time says it's on schedule to be delivered by the end of the week. For those of you who have one, do you think this video represents the looks of the watch accurately? It just looks so different in every picture I see.


Get used to it; it looks different every time in real life too.


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

1235sam said:


> You can contact Seiko Japan so that they can arrange though local Seiko. Alternately have you asked Seiya ?


Kind of, not personally but I tried to look it up on seiya, still nothing.
And apparently we don't have Seiko in Vietnam, so...


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got one the other day. Now that I have it I don't know why I waited so long, it's such a good looking watch. I'm wearing it on a grey Colareb strap that I bought earlier specifically for this watch, as I had low expectations of the stock strap. Not the best photo though sorry.


----------



## airrun (May 14, 2015)

Howa said:


>


Howa, do you mind sharing where you purchased this strap? I'm probably going to purchase the Sarb065 or the Orient Star Classic (EL05004W), and I think this strap looks good on it.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

More weird color reflections. 

I didn't mess with the picture too much, it just sucked in two different colors all by itself.


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally got mine on mesh. Will try for better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

robncircus said:


> Finally got mine on mesh. Will try for better pictures tomorrow.


Ohhhh that's really nice. I've never seen one on a shark mesh. I think that looks very classy.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## robncircus (Dec 29, 2012)

ukfirebird said:


> Ohhhh that's really nice. I've never seen one on a shark mesh. I think that looks very classy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Here's a couple more


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got back from Tokyo, where I finally joined the club. So psyched!!


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hoping this animated gif works...








Cocktail Time at a funhouse.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thequietvnese (Oct 27, 2014)

robncircus said:


> Thanks! Here's a couple more


awesome-looking on your wrist! where d'you get it?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


>


Love the look on the perlon, got a navy one coming in also, hopefully it gets here soon.
Looks great mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

Some photos with mine on a dark blue turkey leather band:


----------



## azif (Jan 8, 2014)

New shoes


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

A couple of new straps, not sure how I feel about the tan NATO yet, we'll see if I warm to it. 
Loving the navy perlon though


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Erks said:


> A couple of new straps, not sure how I feel about the tan NATO yet, we'll see if I warm to it.
> Loving the navy perlon though
> 
> 
> ...


Perlon looks great. Would tend to agree that the NATO is not the right look

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Not easy being green. 

(Under green umbrellas on a sunny day..)


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## watchcollectio (Mar 30, 2015)

This is a nice piece of Seiko you got here. 
Blue perlon nylon strap works great ! Matches perfectly the blue hands of the watch.


----------



## Flonk (Dec 23, 2015)

This watch is awesome!
Congrats for your pictures!


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Distressed NATO is nice for a change


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Look what arrived in the mail today!


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

Quick phone photos of my newest watch.

I've probably viewed 300 SARB065 pix in the last few days. They didn't prepare me for how stunning this dial is in person. Even the best photo doesn't do it justice. It's incredible.


----------



## tyre777 (Jul 25, 2009)

The dial really is a stunner and reflects light like colors of the rainbow.










Sent from space using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally liberated mine from its plastic-looking OEM strap. It detracted so much from the luxurious look of the watch that I couldn't wear it any more. Of course, I still can't wear it now, but at least I can stare at it lovingly and more easily envision different colors and patterns of watchbands...


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ya the original strap was literally the worst strap I have ever put on my wrist.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

DC guy said:


> Finally liberated mine from its plastic-looking OEM strap. It detracted so much from the luxurious look of the watch that I couldn't wear it any more. Of course, I still can't wear it now, but at least I can stare at it lovingly and more easily envision different colors and patterns of watchbands...
> View attachment 6854066


Can you post a video on how to remove the strap?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arikristian (Jan 10, 2016)

Casual Friday!


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Just bought one off after drooling over these photos. I have been looking for a nice dress watch for a while and this will fit the bill!

Any idea where to buy a ss mesh strap?


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Just bought one off after drooling over these photos. I have been looking for a nice dress watch for a while and this will fit the bill!
> 
> Any idea where to buy a ss mesh strap?


e-bay. 

I would try to find one with a very fine and polished mesh though, not just any more open mesh that would fit better with a diver for a Ploplof look.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

My little girl had a Mardi Gras party tonight. We got dressed up and the Cocktail Time got to come out and play.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Dareius said:


> Can you post a video on how to remove the strap?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Sorry, I only ever did it once with my Cocktail Time, and it wasn't pretty. But it is the same method used for any regular non-metal watch band. I learned from this video.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Finally got mine this week and I was blown away by the dial. Just gorgeous! The OEM strap is, uh, interesting, but I bought a couple of other options that I'll swap later. For now, here are my phone pics.




























Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

What does OEM mean?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Dareius said:


> What does OEM mean?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Original Equipment Manufacturer , something made by the same brand of the original equipment.

Anyone here have a Rodina Nomos Homage to take a side by side picture of it with the cocktail time??


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

Gregorinho said:


> Anyone here have a Rodina Nomos Homage to take a side by side picture of it with the cocktail time??


I've been asking the same, for ages. If the sarb065 wears just a little smaller, I'm all in. I had a Rodina and didn't like how it looked on my wrist.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I think I'm the only person on this board who actually likes the stock strap. I find it comfortable and very complementary to the watch itself.


















with a green LED a few feet away.









I don't know where the dial got the yellow and purple from. The wasn't any in my lightbox.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

DC guy said:


> Hoping this animated gif works...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what it looks like after more than a few cocktails.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

revlimiter said:


> I think I'm the only person on this board who actually likes the stock strap. I find it comfortable and very complementary to the watch itself.


Upon further review, I don't think the strap is nearly as bad as everyone make it out to be. I think it fits the look/feel of the watch perfectly. 
I just got mine last week and have a brown strap with white contrast stitching that I was going to put it on. But the bluish tone to the dial really works well with a black strap, and the OEM strap does work. It's certainly unique.

I also bought a black leather gator grain strap (actually 2, one with white contrast stitching and one without). I may swap to one of those black straps to dress it down just a tad.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

Personally I do not like the plastic look and feel of the stock strap.
I am currently wearing mine with a dark blue (I think it s called midnight blue) aligator grain from bob marino


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Upon further review, I don't think the strap is nearly as bad as everyone make it out to be. I think it fits the look/feel of the watch perfectly.
> I just got mine last week and have a brown strap with white contrast stitching that I was going to put it on. But the bluish tone to the dial really works well with a black strap, and the OEM strap does work. It's certainly unique.
> 
> I also bought a black leather gator grain strap (actually 2, one with white contrast stitching and one without). I may swap to one of those black straps to dress it down just a tad.


Please post pix of your watch on the black gator grain!

I feel that will dress the watch up, not down, compared to the plasticky OEM band. Black croc was my very first thought when considering a replacement strap, but after a while I came to realize a dark brown croc will be more versatile. I am placing a custom order for one at banda.com since I can't find a good one in my tiny wrist size.

Meanwhile, I have to settle for this:







Slightly weird with a necktie on, but heck if 007 can get away with it...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Took some proper pictures of the watch last night. I still have the OEM strap on it, as the new straps I bought don't have enough holes for my pencil wrist. Weird, because the strap is the same size as the OEM, but they just have fewer holes. I have a punch somewhere, so I'll take a shot with that first.

Cocktail Time-2 by Russ, on Flickr

Cocktail Time-1 by Russ, on Flickr

Cocktail Time-4 by Russ, on Flickr

Cocktail Time-6 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

It's probably the seiko deployant. I am usually wearing my straps on the 4th or 3rd hole, but with the seiko deployant I have to go all the way to the 1st hole, and it still feels a bit loose.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

dimkasta said:


> It's probably the seiko deployant. I am usually wearing my straps on the 4th or 3rd hole, but with the seiko deployant I have to go all the way to the 1st hole, and it still feels a bit loose.


I had this problem with my Alpinist. I ended up putting another hole in the strap and now it's perfect.


----------



## MacRipper (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

dimkasta said:


> It's probably the seiko deployant. I am usually wearing my straps on the 4th or 3rd hole, but with the seiko deployant I have to go all the way to the 1st hole, and it still feels a bit loose.


Just experienced this myself. Technically the Seiko strap is something like 135x60mm, which adds up to 195mm, whereas the standard mens band is 115x75mm (190mm). The buckle piece is extra short (60mm) because the deployant adds 10mm+ to the overall length of the band, compared to a normal tang buckle. The net effect is like having a 135x70mm (205mm) strap.

Here's my SARB065 on a short strap that I usually wear on the third hole, but with the deployant I need to use the first hole. I already posted this on another thread, but since this is the official piccie thread...


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

And here's a photo of my midnight blue alligator strap. Its... blueness is more evident in direct sunlight. In room lighting it can easily be mistaken for black


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

Beautiful Friday in Ga USA

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

dimkasta said:


> And here's a photo of my midnight blue alligator strap. Its... blueness is more evident in direct sunlight. In room lighting it can easily be mistaken for black
> 
> View attachment 7045777


Interesting! We have the same idea!


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

Aid1987 said:


>


 very nice combo there my friend .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

kmangino47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got any more pics of this configuration? I've got a Cocktail Time inbound and was planning on ordering a brown alligator or ostrich to go on it. This is the first ostrich I've seen.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## ss04rf (Jan 10, 2014)

Veda said:


> Interesting! We have the same idea!


Good man. Now tell us what it is and bequeath us a wrist-shot. Will you, Sir?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi guys, to me it seems like too much bling. If I compare this to my Grand Quartz... I mean, it is not an understated watch is it? Opinions?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You're right. The 065 is not plain-jane like your GQ. BTW, is "Grand Quartz" just a nickname you gave your watch? That doesn't have a Grand Seiko logo like a normal GS. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Hi guys, to me it seems like too much bling. If I compare this to my Grand Quartz... I mean, it is not an understated watch is it? Opinions?


 So what?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The Grand Quartz looks just like the King Seiko 5625-7110. I have the Cocktail Time and have the King Seiko on the way. Why not have both?


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> You're right. The 065 is not plain-jane like your GQ. BTW, is "Grand Quartz" just a nickname you gave your watch? That doesn't have a Grand Seiko logo like a normal GS.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Don't think it's a nickname, it's printed right there on the dial!

As for the SARB being blingy, well... it is called the Cocktail Time not the Business Time.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

DC guy said:


> Don't think it's a nickname, it's printed right there on the dial!
> 
> As for the SARB being blingy, well... it is called the Cocktail Time not the Business Time.


Ha! I didn't even noticed that. My bad.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> You're right. The 065 is not plain-jane like your GQ. BTW, is "Grand Quartz" just a nickname you gave your watch? That doesn't have a Grand Seiko logo like a normal GS.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Gotta love the guy. This Grand Quartz is rated at 10spy, would cost you nowadays some 1380 dollars and is together with its brother the 9256 the only Twin Quartz Grand Seiko. 
In the "metal" it is so beautiful as to dismis the Cocktail time as the sweaty town drunk without even trying. 
Stay off the cocktails you hear!


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Ha! I didn't even noticed that. My bad.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Yeah, but did Seiko in any way refer to it in that manner? They did always appeal to businessmen.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

My Cocktail Time loses 2 minutes every week. Do you think is it normal?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Alright, I have to ask. Where is everyone who just got a new Cocktail Time from Massdrop?

I'm still waiting on mine. :-(


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Dareius said:


> My Cocktail Time loses 2 minutes every week. Do you think is it normal?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Any mechanical watch can do that. The Cocktail Time uses the 6R15 movement, which is rated at +25 to -15 seconds per day. If you're losing 2 minutes a week, then you're likely consistend with the -15 seconds/day rating. Just open it up and adjust it.

https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_6R15_0405.pdf


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Alright, I have to ask. Where is everyone who just got a new Cocktail Time from Massdrop?
> 
> I'm still waiting on mine. :-(


I got mine last week. Waiting on a couple Hirsch stap's to come in for it, already have a few spare deployments from Japan.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

up1911fan said:


> I got mine last week. Waiting on a couple Hirsch stap's to come in for it, already have a few spare deployments from Japan.


Mine is working it's way through the diplomatic pouch system. I might get it tomorrow, or it may be 3 weeks from now. So to pacify myself I ordered 2 straps for it from Vietstrap here on the forum. Hopefully the brown ostrich looks as good as the one above.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Dareius said:


> My Cocktail Time loses 2 minutes every week. Do you think is it normal?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Mine gains about 20 seconds a day. I guess that is over 2 min per week. Technically within spec, but annoying, as I spent more on this watch than any other in my collection.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just set it two minutes behind.



DC guy said:


> Mine gains about 20 seconds a day. I guess that is over 2 min per week. Technically within spec, but annoying, as I spent more on this watch than any other in my collection.


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So mine came in the mail last night, much to my surprise. Aesthetically, this watch is beautiful. The strap is hot garbage. I've got a few replacements en route for that though. The movement leaves a lot of be desired. Keep in mind, I'm far from a Seiko fan boy. I have three Seikos, and my complaint is the same on all of them. These are very loud movements, particularly the rotor. It's as if I'm hearing Jingle Bells off in the distance as I work at my desk. Considering how much hearing I've lost through the years, the fact that I can hear the rotor is astonishing. Perhaps I'll get over it, but this is the first dressy Seiko I've had, and the first one I'd wear in an office environment, so it is rather annoying. My others are much more casual watches, and are normally worn outside where things are loud enough to overcome the rotor sound most of the time. Pics to follow.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I think in the same thread you will see my complete disappoint with the watch upon opening the box. However, I purchased from Amazon and had a 90 day return policy so I removed the band threw it in the box, put a band on that I had from a cheap Armani, gave if a week, and did a full 180. This is not my personality either. Usually I give things 30 seconds before determining I am never going to wear it. Give it a couple of weeks and let it settle. It now gets a lot of wrist time. May I reccomended the Hirsch Modeno as a very desirable inexpensive strap for the watch. Alternatively it looks good in oyster bracelet too:

I also just put it on a grey alligator and it really looks nice. No pictures yet. 

Again it is getting as much play time as my watches 10x the price and out of the box I absolutely hated it. The strap is the worst I ever touched and the strap with the case depth makes it very uncomfortable. Once you change the band it is completely different.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> I think in the same thread you will see my complete disappoint with the watch upon opening the box. However, I purchased from Amazon and had a 90 day return policy so I removed the band threw it in the box, put a band on that I had from a cheap Armani, gave if a week, and did a full 180. This is not my personality either. Usually I give things 30 seconds before determining I am never going to wear it. Give it a couple of weeks and let it settle. It now gets a lot of wrist time. May I reccomended the Hirsch Modeno as a very desirable inexpensive strap for the watch. Alternatively it looks good in oyster bracelet too:
> 
> I also just put it on a grey alligator and it really looks nice. No pictures yet.
> 
> Again it is getting as much play time as my watches 10x the price and out of the box I absolutely hated it. The strap is the worst I ever touched and the strap with the case depth makes it very uncomfortable. Once you change the band it is completely different.


It's a keeper for sure. Despite my aggravation with the jingle, it is a gorgeous watch for the money. I just spent an hour in my Russian class fighting to take my eyes off the dial. It changes colors so much depending on the light.


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

stewham said:


>


Really great photograph. I absolutely love mine, I think it is an incredible value, and is a lot more versatile than what some give it credit for. Dresses down beautifully on a perlon, or nice horween strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

That is an awesome photo. Nice job.



stewham said:


>


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

The Cocktail Time in a trinity of silver dials: The Invicta 2875 to the left; it was the first watch I ever received. And the Seiko 5 Sportsmatic to the right, which my grandfather bought in 1966 and wore for many years.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Is 7am too early for Cocktail Time?










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is the cocktail time on grey alligator. Not the best clicks but my photography skills are particularly poor.


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


>


Oh I like this one a lot...

My blue Bob strap feels a bit cheap and I was thinking to get a Hirsch Duke.

But seeing that nice sporty white stitching on the Modena I am now thinking of going for this one or a Knight  Nice !!!!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

View attachment 7394914


----------



## philvid2 (Mar 15, 2016)




----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

John10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like how that looks. Been debating whether to pull the trigger on one. I generally prefer brown/tan straps and was wondering how it would look.


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Still enjoying my new strap.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Some from the weekend.


----------



## munkeyface (May 16, 2013)

I just joined the club a few weeks back and already managed a scratch on the crystal. Not as low profile as the sapphire equipped watches I have. Oh well adds some character.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

New ostrich strap from Stapviet.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

A few macro shots. I think it holds up pretty well under the microscope.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ERENTEA (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is mine on a nice perlon and the stock strap:




























Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

On Crown and Buckle brown gator


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

mikelu03 said:


>












In daylight


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Off to a house cooling party.


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Diego Ledezma said:


> On Crown and Buckle brown gator
> View attachment 7888490


I would love to see this again under better lighting... all I see of the strap is a black blob


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Sure thing, I'll try to get a better pic tomorrow!


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Tesseract72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice looking with that strap IMO


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

This looks amazing on nearly any strap, but my heart goes for a perlon during summer


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

By the way.... I have managed to scratch the domed crystal :****happens:

SEIKO service center quoted me like usd 100 just for the crystal, without installing it. 

Wtf? Quite steep..... 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know where can i get metal bracelet with matching endlinks for this watch?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow. What a dial. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiasvl (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## vanbc (Aug 31, 2012)

Just received my cocktail time from Chino! Picture to follow. Is it normal for their movement to make a big of noise?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

The movement is pretty loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanbc (Aug 31, 2012)

Also in comparison to other similar Seiko models right? Just got a sarg009 and noise. Sorry but I hope this is not too far off topic


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Bought this strap for another watch and it's a surprise that it fitted Cocktail Time nicely. Love it!


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

the dial really is a chameleon...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Subscribed and I want one now! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

yvliew said:


> Bought this strap for another watch and it's a surprise that it fitted Cocktail Time nicely. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 8188066


Looks great! Which strap is that?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Who (Jun 10, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Looks great! Which strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Blues my favourite colour and that's flippin sexy.

Sent from the fourth dimension using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Great pic, I think this is a perfect representation of the dial color most often seen. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Aid1987 said:


>


Diggin the blue strap. Where did you pick it up from? I was thinking of blue croc, but I'll have to think it over now. Great pic.


----------



## vanbc (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Katinthehat (Apr 13, 2016)

Love the blue strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

JMart said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





Katinthehat said:


> Love the blue strap. Where did you get it?


Thanks guys. I got it from hellonatostrap via their eBay store.

It's not bad. I thought I'd give it a go as its a bit different and matched the blue second hand perfectly.


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

*Can you identify this strap?

*I've seen this photo on a bunch of sites. Can you identify the make/model?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

On blue crocodile for a casual day at the office.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's mine on a vintage strap


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

what you think of perlon strap?


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

yvliew said:


> what you think of perlon strap?


Like it! Where did you get this perlon strap?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


>


What an amazing pic. Thanks for posting!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

This watch is on my 'want' list. I'm loving all your pics! ❤

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## klipschman70 (Jul 28, 2015)

My SARB065 on horween strap...


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

My Sarb065 on a Hirsch Ascot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone know if there's a jubilee which will fit the Cocktail Time?


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

klipschman70 said:


> My SARB065 on horween strap...


Now that is a good color match. Would you mind sharing where you got this strap?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

yvliew said:


> what you think of perlon strap?


I love this combo. Just bought my Cocktail Time yesterday and I've already placed an order for some perlon straps (got a few different colors). Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Decided to do a little experimenting. Had a cheaper jubilee bracelet sitting in a drawer and after a bit of bending of the hollow end links I got them to fit. It's not a perfect match - the pointed corners stick up a little (I'll adjust them later). But, man, why didn't this watch come with a bracelet from the beginning.





I'll be wearing this combo tonight when my wife and I go out.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> .


WOW, the bracelet definitely changes up the vibe of the Sarb065. I believe it's a must have.


----------



## klipschman70 (Jul 28, 2015)

PatjeB said:


> Now that is a good color match. Would you mind sharing where you got this strap?


I got this from an Etsy seller called NeptuneStraps


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

JMart said:


> WOW, the bracelet definitely changes up the vibe of the Sarb065. I believe it's a must have.


Thanks. It definitely adds a different look to the watch - one that I wish the watch had come with originally.

But, to be clear, this is a cheap bracelet. Quality is not a word I would use to describe it. The clasp especially is junk. But I wanted to see if it was possible. Figured if I messed up while modding the end links I'd only waste a small amount of money. Now that I know what I'm doing, I think I might try with a better quality piece.


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

klipschman70 said:


> I got this from an Etsy seller called NeptuneStraps


Thanks!


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

I threw an SKX jubilee onto my Cocktail time after seeing the above pix. It's from the smaller one... skx173? The 38mm diver. I added some fat spring bars to allow the diver bracelet to fit correctly. The SARB requires spring bars with .8mm tips vs the more standard 1.1mm tips on diver cases.



















The end links weren't quite right for the SARB case. I took a dremel and sanding drum and very carefully opened up the arc from 38mm to 40mm. I then massaged the shape a bit to get the links as flush as possible.



















The jubilee really brings out the Cocktail Time magic. I think mine will be on this bracelet for quite a while.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Rodeojones said:


> Decided to do a little experimenting. Had a cheaper jubilee bracelet sitting in a drawer and after a bit of bending of the hollow end links I got them to fit. It's not a perfect match - the pointed corners stick up a little (I'll adjust them later). But, man, why didn't this watch come with a bracelet from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thanks for posting. I thought this watch would look great with a jubilee. Now we need a high quality aftermarket offering that will fit it perfectly.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Love the cocktail time on a Bracelet. Saw these pics and had to put mine back on Oyster.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

Let's join in the fun


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Love the cocktail time on a Bracelet. Saw these pics and had to put mine back on Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great. I like the jubilee I got for mine, but I might like the oyster even more. I assume you had to do some modding as well. Where did you get it? Maybe I'll get one instead of another jubilee.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

No mod. There is actually a pretty large gap at the12 end link that annoys me. This was a replacement Rolex oyster bracket on eBay that was like $38. It's appropriately unbranded. The link quality is ok but the clasps and end links are pretty poor. 

I attach my OEM Rolex bracelet too and it's a perfect fit but really hard to get on. 

I plan on trying to bend the end Linn to close the gap but haven't gotten around to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

So last night I bent the end links perfectly into place. This morning I washed the bracelet with a tooth brush and whoops the link before the end link broke off and went right Down the drain. Looks like I'll need to order another el'cheapo.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Here's mine.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Cocktail in bright morning sunlight. b-)


----------



## ankitblanket (Aug 11, 2016)

The Cocktail Time is my first Seiko dress watch. The sunburst dial is just wow! 
Class act for tonight.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My Cocktail was running +25 per day. Two days ago I decided to open the case and regulate the watch. It was my first time doing so. I learned by watching Youtube. After several adjustments, my Cocktail is now running +3 per day! b-)

I also applied silicon grease on the rubber ring. It was also my first time using silicon grease.

The whole process is of great fun! ;-)


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

It fits my summer sessions as well, really versatile watch )


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

Great pic! It's a difficult dial to capture. Enjoy.


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, I like blue!


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)

Pulled my "Cocktail Time" out of its slumber and put it on a new Hirsch Ascot strap...


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Cocktail on sarb035 bracelet. Great fit!


----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

Finally scratched another from my affordables wish list - my Cocktail Time was delivered Thursday. Just gorgeous and I love it, and I'm glad I finally gave in to that urge to buy. Not keen on the very stiff patent-leather strap though. We'll see how it is once it's broken in.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ditch the strap. It's pretty awful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

Ordered a black calfskin Hirsch strap. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Artick (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks great with the metal bracelet ! Gives it a heavy duty look,well done and nice fit !


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotta say the cocktail has to be the best bang for the buck Seiko in terms of quality and versatility. It took me over a year to pull the trigger but once I did I was extremely happy. Ditch the stock strap though.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 21, 2015)

In my humble opinion the criticism levelled against the stock strap is unfounded. I love it, and it suits the watch better than any aftermarket strap I have yet tried, and I've tried a few! Yes it is quite stiff initially, and the "back to front" clasp does take some getting used to, but after a few months wear it becomes quite supple and very comfortable. Again, your mileage may vary...


----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Ditch the strap. It's pretty awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap, what is it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## DougG (May 4, 2015)

I'm simply not partial to patent leather - be it a watch strap, shoes, or a belt, I just don't care for it.

So... my new Hirsch "Forest Black" soft calf leather strap has just gone on the SARB065. _That's_ more like it.


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Having fun after some conference
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/
20160914/2c4dcb0de8c480c6913272c055bf76e5.jpg


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

PatjeB said:


> CastorTroy3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ditch the strap. It's pretty awful.
> ...


I could be wrong, but looks to me like a blue Hirsch Modena. I have one for mine and it's a great combo.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

BrotherIron said:


> Gotta say the cocktail has to be the best bang for the buck Seiko in terms of quality and versatility. It took me over a year to pull the trigger but once I did I was extremely happy. Ditch the stock strap though.


Looks like I'll have to do the same soon.

For anyone who may know is it the same as SARB065J


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> Ditch the strap. It's pretty awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap. Accentuates the dial perfectly.


----------



## Gudbrandsen (Mar 16, 2016)

God that dial is stunning. But damn its hard to capture it in a photo!

Cocktails & Cocktail Time b-)


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry just just saw this. Hirsch Modeno.



PatjeB said:


> Great strap, what is it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

ugh, I want one of these! Did y'all just create this thread to torture folks like me? : )


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

watchlover1234567 said:


> ugh, I want one of these! Did y'all just create this thread to torture folks like me? : )


Haha I know right! I've spent part of the day trying to find one (for the right price), after days of torture - admiring these photos.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Cocktail on Elephant.


----------



## CityThunder (Aug 18, 2016)

This watch is spectacular. Do you guys know what a good price would be for this watch if I got it used? I've searched ebay and I think it's somewhere around $350. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

$350 is a reasonable price for this beauty 

Sent with tapatalk, using my bare hands and fingers


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is mine on a blue vertigo strap from Bob straps


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

karesz501 said:


> Here is mine on a blue vertigo strap from Bob straps


That looks like a cool strap man! 

Not too dressy, not shiny, not too blue. Interesting to the eye and intriguing to the mind. :think:

Good taste, and thank you for sharing!! :-!

(Searching for Bob strap store...)

So... is this the one? ;-)










- Thomas


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks Thomas!

You can find them over here: https://waccex.de/en/

And this is the strap:
https://waccex.de/en/bob-watch-band...strap_width-20_18_mm/35-strap_color-dark_blue


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

This watch looks great on almost anything you put on it, hands down


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

pk22 said:


> This watch looks great on almost anything you put on it, hands down


I think you are right.... I was satisfied with the results whatever I installed on it 

ps.: I'm yet to try out a rubber


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

OT... I have 2 questions if you'd take the time to indulge me - a fashion/technology-trogloyte (if not, I understand of course).
1. I'm a big guy, 6'3" 230lbs, with 8" wrists. Do you think this watch would wear 'too small' on a person with those dimensions, regarding modern fashion trends?
2 Can this watch be dressed down enough for business casual?

I love this watch.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

It definitely can be dressed down. As far as wrist presenc on an 8" wrist...I think it would be rather small. It's 40 and wears small and tall. I wear a 36 but feel like better 43mm is probably my sweet spot. My wrist is 6.75. I'd think the 065 would be like a 36 on me. The KS is a 36mm and the FFF is a 43mm. Both wear small for their size. If you don't think the KS is to small on me then I think you will be happy with the 065 on your wrist. Good thing is if you buy it and don't like it you can ship it off back to Amazon no questions asked. Alternatively put it on the forum and it will sell in under an hour.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Thanks CastorTroy!


----------



## asap3 (Jan 24, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


>


I like the bracelet you used for the cocktail...the best I have seen :-! May I ask what did you use? :think:


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

asap3 said:


> I like the bracelet you used for the cocktail...the best I have seen :-! May I ask what did you use? :think:


looks like watchgecko's solid mesh bracelet... I'm digging the pairing.

I just ordered one of their milanese mesh for my cocktail time but I'm kinda second guessing my choice now... :think: :-d


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

A cold, rainy day outside, but I'm staying warm and dry behind the wheel. On a B&R Cognac leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKT594 (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

you guys and your photos -- you just sold another cocktail time for seiko and seiya


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Some more shots of the Cocktail Time...


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

After 2 years, i finally bought a Cocktail time. BNIB.
I wonder why i waited so long. Despite its flaws, the dial alone is worth €500 imo. Just stunning!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I think i found the perfect strap for my Cocktail time: Bulang & Sons Blue Cordovan.
Such beauty needs at least a €100 strap.


----------



## Tofuuuuuu (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

do you find that the 12 o'clock marker and 6 o'clock market is slightly misaligned or not straight? The 12 o'clock market seems to be slightly towards more left or is my eyes playing tricks on me due to the dome crystals?


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

asap3 said:


> I like the bracelet you used for the cocktail...the best I have seen :-! May I ask what did you use? :think:





Mainspring13 said:


> looks like watchgecko's solid mesh bracelet... I'm digging the pairing.
> 
> I just ordered one of their milanese mesh for my cocktail time but I'm kinda second guessing my choice now... :think: :-d


Apologies for the late reply but Mainspring is right, it's a watchgecko solid mesh bracelet. I choose the butterfly clasp version as it looks more elegant which is needed for the Cocktail in my opinion.

Mainspring - I had always planned on buying a milanese for it but never got round to it and then I saw the solid mesh and knew I had to get it. It is fantastic quality bracelet especially considering the price and suits this watch to a tee. I would've liked some sort of micro adjustment on it but can't complain too much considering all it's pros. It also comes with 20mm and 22mm end links which means it can fit nearly any watch in your collection which is cool.

One other thing worth mentioning is that I had to modify the end links slightly to get it to fit but I think it was more that the lug shape/dimension were a tad smaller than 20mm as I had tried he bracelet on a couple of other watches and it fitted fine. I'm not sure if it's a quirk of this watch or just mine in particular.

In short - get this bracelet!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Photos of the Cocktail Time, this time on a Hirsch Medici strap with blue stitching and curved ends.


----------



## enraged4 (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks great on that strap!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Just got this on Wed, changed it to a Fluco brown croc leather band from Holben's 









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

enraged4 said:


> Looks great on that strap!


Thank you!


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

the fine details on the tiny 10 seconds markers are amazing.. seriously...


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

Some amazing shots in this thread!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Had this for 3 days now, hasn't left my wrist yet...


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

Mine on a croco brown strap.
After seen hundreds of coctail pics I believe that this watch need a gloss strap to support such a dial.


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

Here on a blue Hirsch


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Not the Cool but the Dry version.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Aid1987 said:


> Apologies for the late reply but Mainspring is right, it's a watchgecko solid mesh bracelet. I choose the butterfly clasp version as it looks more elegant which is needed for the Cocktail in my opinion.
> 
> Mainspring - I had always planned on buying a milanese for it but never got round to it and then I saw the solid mesh and knew I had to get it. It is fantastic quality bracelet especially considering the price and suits this watch to a tee. I would've liked some sort of micro adjustment on it but can't complain too much considering all it's pros. It also comes with 20mm and 22mm end links which means it can fit nearly any watch in your collection which is cool.
> 
> ...


Aid, I decided to follow down your path and pick up the solid mesh bracelet. After probably a half hour of struggle, I finally got the endlink to squeeze between the lugs of the cocktail time. I wish I saw this post sooner... could you give any more detail about how you modified the end link to get it to fit? If I ever take the bracelet off to swap to a strap, it would be nice to know for next time.

The bracelet is really nice, though a bit lighter than I expected. I got the fold-over clasp for the extra micro-adjustments. The clasp has a brushed finish, but the locking part is polished. The bracelet compliments the watch nicely.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

donttpanic said:


> Aid, I decided to follow down your path and pick up the solid mesh bracelet. After probably a half hour of struggle, I finally got the endlink to squeeze between the lugs of the cocktail time. I wish I saw this post sooner... could you give any more detail about how you modified the end link to get it to fit? If I ever take the bracelet off to swap to a strap, it would be nice to know for next time.
> 
> The bracelet is really nice, though a bit lighter than I expected. I got the fold-over clasp for the extra micro-adjustments. The clasp has a brushed finish, but the locking part is polished. The bracelet compliments the watch nicely.


Let's see some pics...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

To my eye, the blue straps look to be the most complementary to the Cocktail Time dial; but I don't think I would be able to incorporate it into my wardrobe as easily as with a brown strap. So I decided to go with the Hirsch buffalo (short). I'm lucky enough to have found a strap that suits the SARB065 and is short enough for my 6.25" wrist.




Pardon the quality of the clip. I'm still getting used to using this new phone.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

bobski said:


> Let's see some pics...


How could I be so foolish as to forget pics?? This bracelet has such a cool construction. I tried to show it with the extra link

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

donttpanic said:


> How could I be so foolish as to forget pics?? This bracelet has such a cool construction. I tried to show it with the extra link
> 
> View attachment 11215690
> 
> ...


Lovely. I remember seeing this bracelet about. Enjoy it.


----------



## LoneWatch (Dec 27, 2015)

Great thread...my Sarb065 is in the mail JDM purchase. I have heard so much bad about the OEM band I already purchased a dark brown distressed alligator band...will post phots when it comes in.

L


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## cecily_shanghai (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Line up｜Presage | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION new range online the replacements for the Cocktail time don't look to bad but the 6R15 is gone


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Glad i picked mine up! I think the dial text and movement make the 065 better but i wonder what the pricing on the new one is like

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

View attachment DSC04507.jpg

View attachment DSC04505.jpg


----------



## The French Frog (Apr 12, 2013)

My son's first automatic watch, with my Cocktail. I do think it deserves to try straps away from the always seen black theme !


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

What does everyone think about the new cocktail time collection?

http://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-08/index.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

jsg1976 said:


> What does everyone think about the new cocktail time collection?
> 
> SEIKO WATCH | Press Release - From the cocktail bar to your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the blue one and the brown dial/rose gold model, but I think they blew it by making the crown so big and changing the font on the bottom. I always thought the cursive automatic text and the "23 jewels" added to the charm of the watch a little. Not a fan of the new sterile looking AUTOMATIC font and the Presage label. JMHO.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't wear this daily, so I get lazy sometimes when it comes to setting the date. Anyways, here's the Cocktail Time, in all it's _70 degrees in March in Chicago_ glory.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> I don't wear this daily, so I get lazy sometimes when it comes to setting the date. Anyways, here's the Cocktail Time, in all it's _70 degrees in March in Chicago_ glory.


From one Chicagoan to another, that bracelet looks fantastic with the watch! Mind sharing where you got it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Not a great pic but this is straight from Baselworld.










The downgraded cocktail time!


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

jsg1976 said:


> From one Chicagoan to another, that bracelet looks fantastic with the watch! Mind sharing where you got it?


Sure thing brother Chicagoan - it's an inexpensive mesh from Amazon. $20.

I bought this after getting the Cocktail Time, while I was still uncommitted to whether I'd be a watch person. This was my first automatic, and bought by my wife for our wedding. Turns out, watches have stuck, and I plan on upgrading this mesh bracelet some time (or seeing if the new cocktails' bracelet works).

Edit: Worth adding the reddit post that caused me to buy a mesh for the SARB065 -> Link


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

raustin33 said:


> Sure thing brother Chicagoan - it's an inexpensive mesh from Amazon. $20.
> 
> I bought this after getting the Cocktail Time, while I was still uncommitted to whether I'd be a watch person. This was my first automatic, and bought by my wife for our wedding. Turns out, watches have stuck, and I plan on upgrading this mesh bracelet some time (or seeing if the new cocktails' bracelet works).
> 
> Edit: Worth adding the reddit post that caused me to buy a mesh for the SARB065 -> Link


Thanks. Definitely going to have to look into picking one of these up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irgu (Mar 26, 2017)

...and that's my coctail


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Had to get it before it disappeared.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

Can't get it out of my wrist


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Double thumbs up watch!


----------



## ceburaska (Apr 16, 2017)

Such a lovely watch


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice watch!


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

In an attempt to make my cocktail time less dressy, more casual and thus increase wrist time, I swapped out my black hirsch strap for a brown with blue stitching crown and buckle anchorage strap. I think I'm in love.


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


May I know what is name of this strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

On a Colareb brown suede band, for a less formal look. With a cocktail, of course! ...

Then on the original band the day I got it in the mail.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

csw92 said:


> May I know what is name of this strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's made by de Griff in Belgium, all custom made. Look up his site and send him an email. He's on the forum too as well

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## csw92 (Sep 13, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> It's made by de Griff in Belgium, all custom made. Look up his site and send him an email. He's on the forum too as well
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Just throwing a question out there into the universe:

Older SARB065s have a dial code 6R15-01G0 and caseback 6R15-01S0... However, newer ones have dial code 6R15-01G1 and caseback 6R15-01S1 instead. I *think* the SARB065 still looks the same... so does anyone know why the code transition?


----------



## robista (Apr 22, 2017)

donttpanic said:


> Aid, I decided to follow down your path and pick up the solid mesh bracelet. After probably a half hour of struggle, I finally got the endlink to squeeze between the lugs of the cocktail time. I wish I saw this post sooner... could you give any more detail about how you modified the end link to get it to fit? If I ever take the bracelet off to swap to a strap, it would be nice to know for next time.
> 
> The bracelet is really nice, though a bit lighter than I expected. I got the fold-over clasp for the extra micro-adjustments. The clasp has a brushed finish, but the locking part is polished. The bracelet compliments the watch nicely.





Aid1987 said:


> Apologies for the late reply but Mainspring is right, it's a watchgecko solid mesh bracelet. I choose the butterfly clasp version as it looks more elegant which is needed for the Cocktail in my opinion.
> 
> Mainspring - I had always planned on buying a milanese for it but never got round to it and then I saw the solid mesh and knew I had to get it. It is fantastic quality bracelet especially considering the price and suits this watch to a tee. I would've liked some sort of micro adjustment on it but can't complain too much considering all it's pros. It also comes with 20mm and 22mm end links which means it can fit nearly any watch in your collection which is cool.
> 
> ...


Aid and/or dontpanic, still happy with the bracelet? And any expansion to the comment about having to adjust the endlinks?

I just ordered my Cocktail Time and am seriously thinking about this bracelet...


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

robista said:


> Aid and/or dontpanic, still happy with the bracelet? And any expansion to the comment about having to adjust the endlinks?
> 
> I just ordered my Cocktail Time and am seriously thinking about this bracelet...


I got a Staib mesh bracelet for mine and didn't need to modify the endlinks at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

robista said:


> Aid and/or dontpanic, still happy with the bracelet? And any expansion to the comment about having to adjust the endlinks?
> 
> I just ordered my Cocktail Time and am seriously thinking about this bracelet...


The bracelet hasn't come off the cocktail time since I got it. It is incredibly comfortable, though there is an occasional pulled hair. Due to the tightness of the fit, the end links don't seem to rotate as much as they should, but I don't think that's any kind of deal breaker. The fold-over part of the fold-over clasp isn't the best and doesn't really keep the bracelet more secure.


----------



## robista (Apr 22, 2017)

donttpanic said:


> The bracelet hasn't come off the cocktail time since I got it. It is incredibly comfortable, though there is an occasional pulled hair. Due to the tightness of the fit, the end links don't seem to rotate as much as they should, but I don't think that's any kind of deal breaker. The fold-over part of the fold-over clasp isn't the best and doesn't really keep the bracelet more secure.


Thanks for the quick response. Kind of annoying, they don't make the one with the butterfly strap anymore. Apparently they are coming out with this new one instead:









Not sure if I should just buy the buckle one now, or wait for this one, or what. Good problem to have I guess


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

robista said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Kind of annoying, they don't make the one with the butterfly strap anymore. Apparently they are coming out with this new one instead:
> 
> View attachment 11726170
> 
> ...


It looks like the butterfly version is still available. I'm not as much a fan of this new one, but maybe it's just not for me.


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

Summer look


----------



## robista (Apr 22, 2017)

Got my cocktail time! I didn't realize how much I would dislike the original strap. I went to a Seiko retailer and looked at various bracelets to match the watch - I originally thought I would want a Jubilee but the mesh probably fit it the best. In any event, I'm going to just order the solid mesh gecko one a few of you have here. Hoping it doesn't take too long to get to me...


----------



## Lomez (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, they look amazing on blue perlon.


----------



## jicarv (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got my SARB065 and put it on Colareb Venezia Swamp strap to make it look more casual. Love the watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinL582 (Apr 18, 2017)

So far for me, the grey suede has been my favorite strap for this watch


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

New strap... from black shell cordovan to cognac gator...


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is mine on a Rios cognac strap!


----------



## odyseus10 (Jul 26, 2012)

At last mine arrived. I actually really like the patent leather strap. I'm still not sure which way the deployment strap to go though??


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

Still on blue strap


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Birthday watch. Changed the strap immediately to this SARG015 strap and deployant I picked up some time ago. Perfect combo in my eyes :-!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

it makes me smile all the time!


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

So... a little too fabulous..?


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

elmatz.an said:


>


What strap is this???


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

elmatz.an said:


>


What strap is this???


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

hantms said:


> So... a little too fabulous..?


Just a tad....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

drlvegas said:


> What strap is this???


Hirsch


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Foxman2k said:


>


Is the blue strap a Perlon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

hantms said:


> So... a little too fabulous..?


Yes. I think so. Love the strap. Just not on that watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

It would be funny if one side of the NATO was white and the other was rainbow, since the SARB looks like a glass prism.


----------



## RobertFrost (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

hantms said:


> So... a little too fabulous..?


Thats just wrong ?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

RobertFrost said:


> View attachment 12248026
> 
> 
> View attachment 12248018


Welcome to the forum. We like you already.


----------



## staticfree (Sep 10, 2009)

really loving how this watch looks. just need a new strap now.


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Can you tell me what band that is?



mr_raider said:


> Had to get it before it disappeared.
> 
> View attachment 11319610
> 
> ...


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Which strap from Bob's? Bob's on Ebay?



karesz501 said:


> Here is mine on a blue vertigo strap from Bob straps


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Would love to hear how you like the Hirsch Knight? I recently purchased one for my sarb035 and was wondering if it softens up quickly as it is a bit stiff.
Sent you a PM but not sure if you got it.
Would really appreciate your input!

Thanks,

Joe



mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 11285322


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Which strap from Bob's? Bob's on Ebay?


Here you go 

https://waccex.de/en/bob-watch-band-vertigo-suede-model-classic-20-22-mm-4-colors-new.html


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks...just ordered one!



karesz501 said:


> Here you go
> 
> https://waccex.de/en/bob-watch-band-vertigo-suede-model-classic-20-22-mm-4-colors-new.html


----------



## Dokyo (Aug 22, 2013)

Unlike most people apparently I actually like the strap it came on, I think it suits the watch, but mine definitely needs more breaking in. I am tempted though, and this thread makes me ever more so, to try it on some sort of blue strap too. This was my number one choice to try it on, but the 20mm is sold out so that makes my decision a little easier, on the stock strap it stays for now 

I happen to be wearing mine today:


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Sarb on BOB shark band, like new watch, love it so far


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Would love to hear how you like the Hirsch Knight? I recently purchased one for my sarb035 and was wondering if it softens up quickly as it is a bit stiff.
> Sent you a PM but not sure if you got it.
> Would really appreciate your input!
> 
> ...


I really like the look of it however it has stayed pretty stiff and has not really softened up over time.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that, but I strapped mine on yesterday and honestly, it has already "molded" to my wrist and is super comfortable.



mplsabdullah said:


> I really like the look of it however it has stayed pretty stiff and has not really softened up over time.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

I've had this watch for a week now and the accuracy amazes me...+3 consistently...


----------



## lovemyself123 (Jul 27, 2017)

Rtepregis said:


> Thanks for the inspiration!
> View attachment 12362457


where can i get this?!


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

From WatchGecko - look for Tapered Solid Mesh.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I think this watch is fantastic! Looks great, awesome backstory with the mixologist based on three different designs. Bravo!


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just in.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



galliano said:


>


Okay, 'fess up galliano, what strap seller to you work for!?! :rodekaart Freda Straps? Global Watch Band? :-d

 I think I like them all with the SARB065, except the green one, myself :-!

And nice picture too! b-)

- Thomas


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

The straps are from my watchmaker. The green one was for sarb017 Alpinist


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

On jubilee from watchgecko.


----------



## drlvegas (Jan 2, 2013)

Ryvil said:


> On jubilee from watchgecko.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> How's the fit of the curved end links? Hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

drlvegas said:


> Ryvil said:
> 
> 
> > How's the fit of the curved end links? Hard to tell from the picture.
> ...


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ryvil said:


> drlvegas said:
> 
> 
> > It fit perfectly wherein the lug hole and spring bar positioning was perfect to get a flush fit with the case and the curved end. The end link doesn't rattle or move once in place. However, the shape of the case's lugs and the simple curve of the end link is, of course, not a seamless match.
> ...


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Dante231 said:


> Ryvil said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the light, or did you really bugger up that 7 o'clock lug putting the bracelet on?
> ...


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Howa said:


>


Sorry to dig up an old post...what is the brown strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

DarkShot said:


> Ordered a blue Hirsch Modena just for the Cocktail Time, it looks great!


Nice. I hated that OEM strap/band.

I went with a RIOS31 "New Orleans." I'm breaking the strap in but will have my watchmaker look at attaching the clasp, but I am okay with a buckle.

Just a wrist shot as the strap is just starting to yield. I may switch out the high domed hardlex with a lower profile sapphire crystal. It depends on the cost.

For now:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

Some blue themed pictures of my precious Cocktailtime...


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

On a Hirsch Kent.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

tommyxl said:


> On a Hirsch Kent.


Isn't it great how different straps seem to change the dials appearance? It's why I dumped the patent leather black it came with. Not a ton of personality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elmatz.an (Mar 13, 2017)

tommyxl said:


> On a Hirsch Kent.


Beauty


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

Baby blue.. (For my wife actually, but I kind of like it.)


----------



## jason042779 (Oct 30, 2014)

Presage Cocktail Times can't hold a candle to the original!


----------



## karesz501 (Jun 17, 2012)

jason042779 said:


> Presage Cocktail Times can't hold a candle to the original!


I'd take any day one of the SS bracelet models, and the brown is stunning in person!


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Isn't it great how different straps seem to change the dials appearance? It's why I dumped the patent leather black it came with. Not a ton of personality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. I have a black Kent too for when I need something classy. The brown makes it much more playful to wear.

It would look even better on a Hirsch Lucca or Sienna, but they were out of those when I ordered.


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just picked up my camera. Going to try and get a good pic of the cocktail, it is a hard dial to capture. Light was bad and I probably need a different lens (and lay off the caffeine  )


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my sarb065 a couple of weeks ago and love it in combination with a nice blue strap. Here's mine:


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My cocktailtime paired with vintage blue leather strap









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine








Does anyone know if ss bracelets from new coctail time with 4r movements fit our watch>


----------



## LurkerAccount (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## vortex968 (Feb 26, 2014)

My Cocktail Time on Hadley-Roma MS853.


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

I tried again. I have a hard time getting pics of this watch that I like.


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

I'll have an old fashioned please


----------



## Nexus17 (Sep 13, 2017)

number 15 said:


> I tried again. I have a hard time getting pics of this watch that I like.


Very cool! You can really appreciate the dial pattern in all of its awesomeness |>


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Bringing my Cocktail Time for a day out


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Rtepregis said:


> Thanks for the inspiration!
> View attachment 12362457


OMG!!! That is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen! Great taste. I have a mesh strap and a couple alligator straps, and it looks like edited by mod compared to this, lol. (Will post pics of mine soon)


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

staticfree said:


> really loving how this watch looks. just need a new strap now.
> View attachment 12329025


Love that shirt mate!


----------



## yessir69 (Oct 22, 2008)

Not the easiest dial to photograph...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Back on it today after some serious infatuation with his cousin, the SARY085 and the recent SBDC059.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Death0 (Jun 3, 2011)

i'm thinking about green crocodile strap is there any example of that ? i know blue suits the cocktail the best but i found some quite cheap good looking straps the problem is they are only in red and green


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have been looking for a nice dress watch to compliment my Orient Bambino slate grey face. Did not want to spend overs as dress watches can be hit and miss. I had the SARX055 and thought it was the one but I did not like the dial despite many adoring it which I understand. Also I do not like dress watches on steel only leather.

Which brings me to the original Seiko SARB065 cocktail time. This watch is stunning. It captures light and turns from light grey to ice blue in an instant. It truly is a masterpiece and I am lucky enough to own one whom I acquired from a close mate who needed more cash to buy his grail (a Seiko Marinemaster) that was recently discontinued. Just need to change the gaudy black leather strap and rid myself of that silly deployment clasp. Will be exploring my options in this thread. Here is mine resting at work.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tommyxl said:


> I'll have an old fashioned please


Nice leather, this watch looks best on brown leather imo, its definitely not a watch that looks better on steel.
The leather element gives the watch an earthy feel, i can see why its so popular, its a nicely designed watch and the dial ridges are amazing.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have been looking for a nice dress watch to compliment my Orient Bambino slate grey face. Did not want to spend overs as dress watches can be hit and miss. I had the SARX055 and thought it was the one but I did not like the dial despite many adoring it which I understand. Also I do not like dress watches on steel only leather.
> 
> Which brings me to the original Seiko SARB065 cocktail time. This watch is stunning. It captures light and turns from light grey to ice blue in an instant. It truly is a masterpiece and I am lucky enough to own one whom I acquired from a close mate who needed more cash to buy his grail (a Seiko Marinemaster) that was recently discontinued. Just need to change the gaudy black leather strap and rid myself of that silly deployment clasp. Will be exploring my options in this thread. Here is mine resting at work.
> View attachment 12940425


I like the thickness, gives it more of a masculine feel without being over the top thick, she looks a beauty


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I like the thickness, gives it more of a masculine feel without being over the top thick, she looks a beauty


It has to be seen to be fully appreciated. I also like the thickness which lends itself for a padded leather strap. Just need to choose the colour. A dude here on page 22 has it on Hirsch dark blue alligator and it looks awesome in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> It has to be seen to be fully appreciated. I also like the thickness which lends itself for a padded leather strap. Just need to choose the colour. A dude here on page 22 has it on Hirsch dark blue alligator and it looks awesome in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the finishing like for the price? looks pretty nice, looks good bang for buck?.
Couldnt see myself wearing a blue leather strap but im never in an office or anything like that, might look good with a suit but if its shiney i think you might run the risk of tizzing the watch up.
Ill hold my judgement till i see it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Whats the finishing like for the price? looks pretty nice, looks good bang for buck?.
> Couldnt see myself wearing a blue leather strap but im never in an office or anything like that, might look good with a suit but if its shiney i think you might run the risk of tizzing the watch up.
> Ill hold my judgement till i see it


Finishing is very good and thankfully on stainless steel. As you are aware I just can't do titanium even though with the SARX055 you wouldn't know unless you felt the lack of weight.

I wouldn't get anything shiny. The navy one on page 22 is almost black anyway. A dark brown would also look good but the strap would need to be padded to compliment the 13mm case height.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

This thread seems very quiet, spice up with some shots of mine.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mefuzzy said:


> Back on it today after some serious infatuation with his cousin, the SARY085 and the recent SBDC059.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wearing the same strap for my SBDC055 and SARB035. I will place this strap on my CT soon.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> This thread seems very quiet, spice up with some shots of mine.


Like the brown leather.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cristu (Jan 8, 2018)

Some pics with this eye catcher


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13052751
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give us a side look at the leather, is that croc?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

With the younger brother









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Cocktail time . . . under starlight


----------



## pugman (Aug 20, 2014)

image ru



how to take screenshots

Greetings from Greece!

(sent from my samsung smartphone using tapatalk)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Time Seller said:


>


That is lovely!


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Time Seller said:


>


That is lovely!


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

After criticizing others, I guess I better put up or shut up. I wish I knew how to rotate the pics post them properly. The second set of pics is with my ostrich strap. I will put up more pics with my blue crocodile strap too.


----------



## FuriousE (May 16, 2017)

I did end up transfering the stop deployant over.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

FuriousE said:


> I did end up transfering the stop deployant over.


Nice strap! I did at first, but I don't like how the clasps lifts off the hole, when I open it. Also, I prefer double butterfly clasps. I just ordered a few of those for mine. I like to spoil my Sarb CT, so here's my blue genuine crocodile strap :-d. I'm not sure if the blue will come thru in the pics.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

On the wrist:


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

One more on this beautiful nato from Strap Mill Canada. Go Oilers!!


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

One more on this beautiful nato from Strap Mill Canada. Go Oilers!!

View attachment 13315819

View attachment 13315823


----------



## Daveyboyz (May 25, 2018)

I know it isn't a SARB but the other sort of cocktail time is the Presage version SSA345J1 with the power reserve and sunburst dial. Is it a faux pas for me to post that here?


----------



## OnTheRocks (May 23, 2018)

On a jubilee from watchgecko! Not a perfect fit, but really enjoying the bracelet.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my Cocktail Time Sakura!

Seiko SRPC03J1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## vhsu (Aug 21, 2015)

☺


----------



## Goaterguy (Sep 24, 2018)

In February I bought two JDM Seikos, the SARB017 Alpinist ($301 back then) and the original version of this SD, the SARB065 Cocktail Time ($351 back then). Last month I had the chance to vacation in Tokyo and we ended up in Ishinohana, Shinobu Ishigaki's bar. We got to meet him and at my request he even signed the band (I keep the band in the box unused). He was extremely nice to us and his drinks were truly championship winning quality.
Funny how we would've never had this experience if it wasn't for my appreciation of this watch. It's all about the experiences.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Cool story! I need to get to Japan, pronto.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

muchacho_ said:


> Here is my Cocktail Time Sakura!
> 
> Seiko SRPC03J1 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Love the Sakura, if only they had used a 6R15 inside.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Nice stories here. Tokyo / Japan definitely a great place to be to hear such stories.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Howa said:


>


I know this thread is old...what strap is that???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Looks like it could be a custom horn back croc or gator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My 065 on a mesh.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> My 065 on a mesh.
> 
> View attachment 13558733


That looks surprisingly good on such a sporty bracelet. Where is the shark mesh from?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

donttpanic said:


> That looks surprisingly good on such a sporty bracelet. Where is the shark mesh from?


It is a J.Vander 20mm polished mesh. I needed a dremel to resize as is usual with shark mesh bracelets but it's the most comfortable strap or bracelet I own.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

SARB065 on 6" wrist. New new strap options as smallest punch won't fit.


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Tried removing strap but it is difficult to access, are there any video's available to show how?


----------



## Goaterguy (Sep 24, 2018)

Unknowingly matched the shirt and the strap today.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

joep2k said:


> Tried removing strap but it is difficult to access, are there any video's available to show how?


The straps and bracelets on the SARBS tend to be a PIA to remove and install. On the straps you'll have to force the leather (or whatever material) over to manipulate the pin. Just be careful you don't stab yourself.

Thats why you tend to see a lot of scratched up lugs on the used 33 & 35's out there. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> The straps and bracelets on the SARBS tend to be a PIA to remove and install. On the straps you'll have to force the leather (or whatever material) over to manipulate the pin. Just be careful you don't stab yourself.
> 
> Thats why you tend to see a lot of scratched up lugs on the used 33 & 35's out there. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not that hard if you already mastered the skill and did quite alot to be honest.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ic3burn said:


> Not that hard if you already mastered the skill and did quite alot to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


Very true. Compared to my first time I'm a pro now.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

Just got this straight from Japan, I ordered Dec. 2! I need to order a longer strap I'd love to find something in blue croc. Any recommendations for an 8 inch wrist?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddiebrannan (Dec 19, 2018)

I had an aftermarket black cordovan strap by JonesInTokyo on my 65, but I recently swapped it out for a stainless band. Not sure if I like it. Thoughts?


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

eddiebrannan said:


> I had an aftermarket black cordovan strap by JonesInTokyo on my 65, but I recently swapped it out for a stainless band. Not sure if I like it. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13732041


i love it tell me where you got this sir


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

Didn't think it would match, but doesn't look too bad with tan strap


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

On wrist shot


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’ve tried many leather straps for mine but in the end think that it looks best on a navy blue.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

joep2k said:


> Didn't think it would match, but doesn't look too bad with tan strap
> View attachment 13795935


Mine's on this tan strap.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13847441


That's a solid strap! Very classy . . .

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dante231 said:


> That's a solid strap! Very classy . . .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Hirsch Duke navy alligator. I've tried other colours and they seem to clash with the dial colour. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's my SARB065 ... put it on a royal blue suede strap from Fluco. It was a beautiful watch but a bit too thick for me to wear under the cuff a dress sleeve. I sold it about a month ago.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been told that this forum does not support Imgur links ... so again, here is my SARB065 ... put it on a royal blue suede strap from Fluco. It was a beautiful watch but a bit too thick for me to wear under the cuff a dress sleeve. I sold it about a month ago.


----------



## Ace34 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Coffee time and Cocktail time









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Catatafish (Oct 5, 2018)

Just joined the Seiko family a couple of days ago and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Catatafish said:


> Just joined the Seiko family a couple of days ago and I'm loving it so far!
> 
> View attachment 14011855


Excellent choice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

Really enjoying the cocktail time on this dark brown strap. I put the original deployant clasp on it.


----------



## Catatafish (Oct 5, 2018)

Sporting a new band from MCL (ManCaveLeather)...


----------



## Catatafish (Oct 5, 2018)

Duplicate sorry.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

One from the archives.









Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shot, love that face.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

New strap arrived, like how it changes the appearance of this dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Bracelet looks great, Drudge. Is that a jubilee??


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

RedVT said:


> Bracelet looks great, Drudge. Is that a jubilee??


Yes, its the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Drudge said:


> Yes, its the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode.


Thanks, man! But wait a minute, do they make one specifically for the CT or did you put one on there from another model that just fits well?? Not sure if I've seen that before.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

RedVT said:


> Thanks, man! But wait a minute, do they make one specifically for the CT or did you put one on there from another model that just fits well?? Not sure if I've seen that before.


Strapcode just started making these specifically for the cocktail time and it's varients. They are really nice, all solid link/bead construction with solid curved end links that fit the CT flush. I also like how the bracelet tapers from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. I highly recommend one if anyone is in the market.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Drudge said:


> Strapcode just started making these specifically for the cocktail time and it's varients. They are really nice, all solid link/bead construction with solid curved end links that fit the CT flush. I also like how the bracelet tapers from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. I highly recommend one if anyone is in the market.


Wow, I had no idea. Thanks again Drudge, that's great info! Will definitely check them out.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a Hirsch navy leather strap on my SARB065. I've tried black, dark brown and always go back to the navy blue. Any suggestions of better straps than Hirsch?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well, I am soon to be a member of this thread having taken a gamble last night on the bay. One popped up late with no numerical description other than Seiko automatic men's watch in excellent condition. Beautiful model. Used. The accompanying pictures were OK but with no time to ask for HD's I offered a sum which was accepted. It's now on route from France to UK. It is on its origial patent gloss black strap with clasp which I shall probably replace.

Listing pic, trimmed.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

DonJ53 said:


> Well, I am soon to be a member of this thread having taken a gamble last night on the bay. One popped up late with no numerical description other than Seiko automatic men's watch in excellent condition. Beautiful model. Used. The accompanying pictures were OK but with no time to ask for HD's I offered a sum which was accepted. It's now on route from France to UK. It is on its origial patent gloss black strap with clasp which I shall probably replace.
> 
> Listing pic, trimmed.
> 
> View attachment 14088641


Hi, very nice! How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

berni29 said:


> Hi, very nice! How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## loki_the_bubba (Jan 12, 2012)

Drudge said:


> Strapcode just started making these specifically for the cocktail time and it's varients. They are really nice, all solid link/bead construction with solid curved end links that fit the CT flush. I also like how the bracelet tapers from 20mm to 18mm at the clasp. I highly recommend one if anyone is in the market.


Their web site seems to imply that these are for the Presage versions. I though the cases were slightly different (mainly in thickness from what I can read) but it looks like you got it to fit on the original. Is that correct?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

loki_the_bubba said:


> Their web site seems to imply that these are for the Presage versions. I though the cases were slightly different (mainly in thickness from what I can read) but it looks like you got it to fit on the original. Is that correct?


I sure do like that avatar you've got. Go Owls!

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Here tis, just arrived. £120 well spent.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

It’s so great to get a bargain! And that one certainly looks like one.

Wishing you well to wear it. 

Maybe I should keep looking for a reasonable one secondhand rather than going for the presage version

All the best

Berni


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Had a chance to go over it now under 10x mag and its all good with one very small nick on the bezel.

Also fitted it with a WAPRO Di-Modell strap.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Will a Presage crown fit a Cocktail Time.

The Presage crown appears to provide more grip...probably why they changed the design.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

50 hrs ??????

I fully wound it on the 29th April 1730 hrs and placed it in my safe box. A number of days later I checked it and it had stopped 0236 hrs on 1st April.

So it ran through, 30th, 31st to 1st, which I make (24 + 24 + 8) = 56 hrs. 

Anyone else times theirs.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> 50 hrs ??????
> 
> I fully wound it on the 29th April 1730 hrs and placed it in my safe box. A number of days later I checked it and it had stopped 0236 hrs on 1st April.
> 
> ...


How do you know when it's fully wound?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I assumed so after 50 full turns of the crown.

If it was not, then perhaps it could have given more hours.

I am running it again, alongside my SLA017 which is also 50 hrs spec.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I read that the movement has a mechanism that prevents "overwinding" by hand, so you can wind the crown all day long, which means you can't know when the watch is "completely" wound.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> I read that the movement has a mechanism that prevents "overwinding" by hand, so you can wind the crown all day long, which means you can't know when the watch is "completely" wound.


The point of my topic is not the winding or how its would.

The spec states 50 hours and this watch runs for 56 hours on one full wind or part thereof.

The mechanism is most probably spring slip as per all past mechanicals.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Whatever it is @DonJ53 has posted some of the best macros of this masterpiece that I've ever seen.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Whatever it is @DonJ53 has posted some of the best macros of this masterpiece that I've ever seen.


Thanks, it's a photogenic watch so fairly easy to get some good shots.


----------



## donttpanic (Nov 9, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> 50 hrs ??????
> 
> I fully wound it on the 29th April 1730 hrs and placed it in my safe box. A number of days later I checked it and it had stopped 0236 hrs on 1st April.
> 
> ...


I tried something similar when I got mine. I think it was in the same 56-58 hour ballpark. I don't know how accurate the timekeeping is at the low end of the spring though. Interestingly, my sarb017 only got 50 hours.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Update: 57 hours. 

I checked it at 51 hours and it was -60 seconds. It has been running at -13s/d so I can only assume it slowed further as it passed 50 hours.

My SLA017 ran for 50 hours (within 5 mins).


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Once I received the correct case back tool (6 pin brass) I regulated mine 2 days ago and it's running 0s/d face up. Not too bad for a 6R15


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

This has stayed in my collection as my one and only dress watch.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Once I received the correct case back tool (6 pin brass) I regulated mine 2 days ago and it's running 0s/d face up. Not too bad for a 6R15
> 
> View attachment 14171941
> View attachment 14171943


I'm not surprised. My SARB017 and CT, both 6r15 movements are as accurate as my 2428s.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I bid farewell to my Cocktail Time today. I hope the new owner enjoys it as much as I did.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

At 5 days, sitting face up, it has gained 30 seconds.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I was picking up a canvas strap for one of my tool watches and saw this blue strap. I had to order it for the Cocktail Time. I think I'm going to like this combination.










Sent from the voices in my head and translated by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Now on a Di-Modell Luxor,


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Not sure if I ask in the right thread but I just got myself a preowned seiko cocktail time with manhattan dial. However there were some scratches on it which got me quite annoyed. Tried asking for a replacement for crystal but to no avail. Anyone has any ideas or suggestions? TIA.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

RLSL said:


> Not sure if I ask in the right thread but I just got myself a preowned seiko cocktail time with manhattan dial. However there were some scratches on it which got me quite annoyed. Tried asking for a replacement for crystal but to no avail. Anyone has any ideas or suggestions? TIA.


Any competent watch repair should be able to replace a scratched crystal on these. If they're not too bad, you might be able to polish them out yourself. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------

